# SIBO - My story



## bradley.ryan (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum. I'm happy to have found a place to post with other people who may understand what I've been going through.

Here's my story:

In November of 2010, I was going through a very stressful time at work. One afternoon, I started with a bad stomach ache. I didn't think much of it at the time but I began to worry when I woke up the following day with the same stomach ache. I made a doctor's appointment and was referred to a GI doctor. He recommended an upper endoscopy and the test were clean, showing minimal stomach inflammation. He started me on an acid blocker, protonix, for three months. I did not improve. From that point on, I underwent just about every test imaginable, hydascan, stress test, colonoscopy, etc. Nearly every major health problem was ruled out.

I learned in the second year of being sick that I had a dairy intolerance. This was discovered by a chiropractor who used muscle testing. Any time I drank milk or ate dairy, I would get ulcers in my mouth and soft, mushy stools with extremely foul smelling gas. Staying away from dairy helped eliminate some of those issues but did absolutely nothing to help me feel better.

Recently, I convinced my GI doctor to do an official test for a dairy intolerance. After undergoing a Hydrogen breath test, the results were confirmed and I was officially diagnosed with small intestine bacterial overgrowth. I tried three different courses of antibiotics but didn't see any improvement. I'm currently seeing a dietician who has me on numerous natural herbs and nutrition but so far I've seen zero changes.

My quality of life is awful. I'm in constant pain, every hour of every day. Even walking is uncomfortable as the jarring irritates my stomach. I can not jog or do anything that requires exertion. It bothers me to bend over and all I want to do is lie around the house. This is a huge problem as I'm married, only 33 years old and have two young children.

My symptoms are a little different than classic SIBO sufferers. I don't have many bathroom issues. I never have full blown diarreah, constipation or vomiting of any kind. My issue is with pain. It hurts to breath out, pinch my stomach, bend over, jog, anything. This has been nearly four straight years. I also don't have "flare ups" or episodes. My issues are constant.

Does this sound like SIBO to anyone in the know or is SIBO simply masking a different issue?

Thanks for reading my story.

-Brad


----------



## Ariell (Jul 3, 2014)

Brad, that sounds horrible. Be sure to have things checked for infection outside the gut, or for a tumor. Perhaps multiple things going on?

Tell us more about the dietician, is this a holistic doctor type? I would advise that you attack yeasts with more things such as garlic perhaps, and also start dosing with anti yeast probiotics.

Berberine, or Berberine HCL is a natural antibiotic as well as colloidal silver. Aloe very juice could also calm things down.

essential oils, other things. I would begin to try these all out.....

.


----------

